# New RPer looking for partner/teacher!



## Wootenstien (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I'm looking for an individual who is up to RP with someone that is extremely new. Pretty much my first time. When it comes to what I like there really isn't much off the list.

There are a few things that I don't really care for and they are:

Fat Furs
Inflation

And although I won't outright do these, they are kinda on the lower spectrum of my kinks:

Unbirthing - However I do enjoy what comes afterwards, maternal things and the like.
Transformation

Pretty much anything else (That I can think of atm) I'm into.

I would say my favorites are both: Macro stuff and Paw/foot stuff

So if you don't mind showing the ropes to a new RPer and have interest in what isn't listed here, please feel free to give me a message!

Also I'm 18+ if that makes certain people feel better.


----------



## Jack Belinski (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello comrade! I'm always up to teach a fellow furry, as long as you don't mind learning from a salty old commie such as myself! 
X3


----------

